# Umwandlung



## HTML (15. Dez 2005)

Ich habe mir ein Primzahlen-Programm geschriebn und des jetzt als ausführbares JAR.
Dann dacht ich mir könnt ich des so umändern dass ichs auch auf meinem Handy ausführen kann. Ich hab mir von SonyEricsson so ein Tool runtergeladn mit dem man JAR Datein in JAD Datein umwandeln kann. Es geht aber net.
Kann man überhaupt des einfach so umwandeln oder was muss ich grundlegend an meinem Programm ändern damit mein Handy des kann?


----------



## Grizzly (16. Dez 2005)

Nein, kann man nicht.

Du musst das ganze mit J2ME (ME = Micro Edition) programmieren bzw. kompilieren. Dazu sollten mehr oder wenig viele Anpassunge notwendig sein, da J2ME nur einen Teil der J2SE (SE = Standard Edition) Klassen zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Nick H. (17. Dez 2005)

in Me gibt es ganz andere Klassen
ausserdem wandelt man mit dem Toolnicht Jars in Jads um,
sondern erzeugt aus Jars Jads, die man dann beide braucht


----------

